# First Post/So Proud



## Skg (Nov 30, 2020)

First post, second time GSD owner. I am so proud of the temperament of our boy. He will be 8 months this week. He is a big lover and goofball but at the same time will protect us and our home. Our last GSD ( our angel as of 9/24/19 ) was very high drive temperament and was very picky of other people and dogs we had around. We loved her with all our heart. With this boy we did a lot of research on his pedigree and the breeder and we couldn’t be happier. He is such a smart and all around good boy. We can take him anywhere and he keeps a cool head. I can’t wait to see all the potential his boy has.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome 🤗

Beautiful pup!


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Handsome fella. Welcome.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Good looking boy you have there 😊


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like trouble


----------



## Skg (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you all 😊 I am looking forward to sharing our experiences with everyone!


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Super stoked for you!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Beautiful boy!


----------

